# How to weigh a rabbit without scales



## MiniLopMad (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi  I am going to worm my rabbits and I need to know how much they weigh. I don't have scales  hahaha
My mum said I can't buy any until her next pay day because I just spent $200 at the vet. 
Is it possible to weigh them without scales? My friend said she weighs horses without scales and I was wondering if this would work for rabbits as well.

Thanks


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 3, 2015)

Horses are a lot bigger so being 50 lbs off when worming them isnt a big deal. Go to a vet clinic and ask to borrow a scale. Vets shouldnt charge to weigh your animals. Otherwise kitchen scales can be purchased for 5-10dollars. Yes it is important to get an accurate weight for rabbits and any medication


----------



## MiniLopMad (Jan 3, 2015)

True. 
I've had my kits weighed today. The vets I go to charge $60-$80 for a consultation 
I think I'll just wait to buy some


----------



## majorv (Jan 3, 2015)

All you need is a digital postal scale and just put a shoebox on top to weigh them in. Ours does both kg and lbs and only cost about $30


----------



## Channahs (Jan 3, 2015)

Do you have human scales? If so, weigh yourself first, then weigh yourself while holding your bunny. Do this at least 3 times for accuracy.


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 3, 2015)

A human scale is no where near accurate enough for a small rabbit especially when it comes to needing that weight to dose medications. Maybe if you had a 30lb Flemish or something..... Doesn't matter how many times you get on and off that scale. 
Vets should not be charging to get a weight on your animal. But if you were just at a vets, they should have weighed the rabbit then. If they didn't might be time to find a vet that's capable of preforming a proper exam. You shouldn't even need to go to your own vet to ask to borrow a scale. Just phone around and ask if any of them will allow you to borrow a scale to weigh your bunny at no charge. Youre not asking for an exam. Youre not asking to see the vet. Just get a weight. If it comes down to it, phone the local post office and ask if you can borrow one of their scales closer to closing time. Or a hardware store (some sell nuts/bolts in bulk by weight.....)


----------



## Channahs (Jan 3, 2015)

Sorry. I have an 11 lb English lop. I check his weight this way between vet visits. I also take him to the vets office for nail trims monthly. They weigh him upon request at no extra charge. Just a thought. Guess if you have a two lb bun this wouldn't work.


----------



## merryken (May 12, 2017)

Watermelons said:


> Horses are a lot bigger so being 50 lbs off when worming them isnt a big deal. Go to a vet clinic and ask to borrow a scale. Vets shouldnt charge to weigh your animals. Otherwise kitchen scales can be purchased for 5-10dollars. Yes it is important to get an accurate weight for rabbits and any medication



Could you please tell me which brand for the kitchen scales are better?


----------



## Watermelons (May 13, 2017)

Any brand honestly... ideally for animals under 2lbs having it weigh in 5g or less incraments would be nice. Mine does it in 2g incraments.


----------



## merryken (May 15, 2017)

merryken said:


> Could you please tell me which brand for the kitchen scales are better?


Thanks for admin information.


----------



## 4bunnys (Apr 16, 2020)

Could you use a shoe box on a human scale to weigh mini lops as I don’t have an animal scale


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 16, 2020)

This should work: https://www.wikihow.com/Weigh-a-Rabbit-without-the-Correct-Scale.


----------



## 4bunnys (Apr 16, 2020)

Ok thanks


----------

